
Our Workflows with Address Sanitizer and Valgrind - sbahra
https://engineering.backtrace.io/posts/sanitizers/
======
j1elo
I'd love to check out Backtrace to see if it helps to classify and better
understand the myriad of positives (false or otherwise) that are obtained when
using Valgrind or AddressSanitizer with Kurento Media Server [1]

We use Glib/Gobject and Gstreamer, so there is a good amount of 3rd-party
libraries that introduce quite some noise to final reports (even with the use
of suppression files...) Would Backtrace help to categorize and identify false
positives, and maintain suppresion lists?

I cannot believe that only today I'm discovering the existence of this tool!
When was it released?

[1]: [https://www.kurento.org/](https://www.kurento.org/)

~~~
sbahra
Give us a spin! Would absolutely love more feedback, it has had a big impact
for us already. It’s free for open-source projects.

The tool for ASAN/etc... is just a few weeks old but we have been doing crash
/ error reporting and custom debuggers (built-in static analysis) for the last
5 years.

Welcome to also shoot me a mail at sbahra@backtrace.io.

